# [Wifi] Wap qui veut pas marcher (resolu)

## Monrake

Voilà, j'essaye de configurer la carte sans fils de mon portable pour qu'il puisse se connecter à mon routeur Linksys. 

Pour information, mon portable est un Gateway 4540GZ. Vous pouvez avoir toutes les informations sur le portable ici : http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/4536GZ/4356nv.shtml

Pour utiliser l'encryption WAP, j'utilise wpa_supplicant. Voici ce qu'on retrouve dans le wpa_supplicant.conf : 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

        ssid="linksys"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="maclesecrete"

        priority=2

}
```

Voice ce que l'on retrouve dans net.conf : 

```
onfig_eth1=( "192.168.0.108 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

config_eth2=( "192.168.0.107 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth2=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Users of madwifi add this:

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dmadwifi"

# Users of Intel ipw2100/2200 (Centrino) chips add this:

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

```

Eth1 est bien ma carte sans fils : 

```
localhost etc # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"default"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0D:88:36:75:D1

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=21/100  Signal level=-82 dBm  Noise level=-82 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:110   Missed beacon:75

eth2      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

D'après les différents tuto sur wpa, ma config est correct, pourtant, quand j'essaye de monter mon eth1, voilà ce que j'ai comme message : 

```
localhost etc # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported                  [ ok ]

```

Évidemment, ma connexion ne marche pas, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il arrive pas à setter l'encryption. Des idées ?[/code]Last edited by Monrake on Tue Nov 29, 2005 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Greatguy

est-ce que tu n'aurais pas oublié de configurer dans ton le noyau le support des algorithmes d'encryption ??

ou sinon peut-être que tu n'as pas chargé les modules ieee80211_crypt,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_tkip ???

que te donne un lsmod ?

----------

## Monrake

Voici mon lsmode : 

```
localhost etc # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nfs                    73964  1

nfsd                   74696  13

exportfs                3648  1 nfsd

lockd                  44488  3 nfs,nfsd

sunrpc                 96188  10 nfs,nfsd,lockd

ipv6                  179712  11

rtc                     7992  0

8139too                18624  0

mii                     2880  1 8139too

yenta_socket           17932  0

rsrc_nonstatic          7488  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            23696  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

snd_intel8x0           21600  1

snd_ac97_codec         63868  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1088  1 snd_ac97_codec

intelfb                22820  0

intel_agp              15260  1

agpgart                19208  2 intelfb,intel_agp

ipw2200               142208  0

ipw2100               114404  0

ieee80211              33704  2 ipw2200,ipw2100

ieee80211_crypt         2372  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          5952  2 ipw2200,ipw2100

eeprom                  4112  0

i2c_algo_pcf            5124  0

i2c_algo_bit            6920  0

i2c_dev                 6592  0

i2c_core               11024  4 eeprom,i2c_algo_pcf,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_dev

eth1394                14280  0

ohci1394               25716  0

ieee1394               57848  2 eth1394,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8832  0

ohci_hcd               14596  0

uhci_hcd               23824  0

usbhid                 28896  0

ehci_hcd               22728  0

usbcore                75840  6 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

Pour le noyau, il me semble tout avoir activé.

----------

## Greatguy

alors reessaie après avoir tapé :

```
modprobe ieee80211_crypt_ccmp ieee80211_crypt_tkip
```

et dis moi si ça change quelque chose ?

si oui tu devrais ajouter ces deux là à /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 comme ça plus de problème !

----------

## Monrake

Voilà ce que ça me dit : 

```
localhost etc # modprobe ieee80211_crypt_ccmp ieee80211_crypt_tkip

FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt_ccmp (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/net/i          eee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramete          r (see dmesg)
```

----------

## Monrake

En les lanssant un apres l'autre, il a bien voulu sans problème. Par contre, je ne suis toujours pas capable d'établir ma connexion, il me sort toujours les même erreurs. 

Au niveau du kernel, il faut s'assurer que quoi est chargé ?

----------

## Greatguy

tu as bien ceci dans ton noyau :

```

Cryptographic Options -->

[*]Cryptographic API

[*]AES cipher algorithm

[*]ARC4 cipher algorithm

[*]Michael Mic Keyed Digest Algorithm

[*]CRC32c CRC Algorithm

```

si ce n'est pas le cas recompile le noyau avec ces réglages, reboot et ensuite reemerge ieee80211 et ipw2200 ou ipw2100 (tu devrais retirer celui qui ne te sert pas)!!

----------

## Monrake

Je les ai en module et pas en dur, je suis entrain de recompiler mon kernel avec ses options en durs.

----------

## Monrake

Quand j'essaye de compiler le noyeau avec les options en dur, j'ai cela qui se produit : 

```
localhost etc # genkernel --menuconfig --bootsplash=gentoomatrix-silver all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.6

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootsplash=gentoomatrix-silver all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-note.o

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/early_printk.o

kernel/intermodule.c:178: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:38)

kernel/intermodule.c:179: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:78)

kernel/intermodule.c:181: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:159)

--

  CC      mm/truncate.o

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      mm/vmscan.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

kernel/power/pm.c:258: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:62)

kernel/power/pm.c:259: warning: `pm_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:85)

kernel/power/pm.c:260: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:114)

kernel/power/pm.c:261: warning: `pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:233)

--

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsaddr.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rscreate.o

  CC      fs/ext3/super.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsio.o

fs/ext3/super.c: In function `ext3_show_options':

fs/ext3/super.c:516: warning: unused variable `sbi'

--

  LD      drivers/char/agp/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/char/mwave/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/char/pcmcia/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup.o

  CC      sound/core/control.o

drivers/char/speakup/speakup.c:1824: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

drivers/char/speakup/speakup.c:1825: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

drivers/char/speakup/speakup.c:2030: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

  CC      sound/core/misc.o

  CC      sound/core/device.o

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.o

  CC      sound/core/wrappers.o

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c: In function `synth_write_immediate':

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c:209: warning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function discards qualifiers from pointer target type

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c: At top level:

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c:218: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c:225: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c:256: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c: In function `get_index_count':

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c:257: warning: unused variable `buf'

--

  CC      sound/core/oss/pcm_oss.o

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup_decext.o

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup_dectlk.o

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup_dtlk.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/pcm_plugin.o

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_dtlk.c:87: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup_keypc.o

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup_ltlk.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/io.o

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_ltlk.c:128: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

--

  CC      net/core/datagram.o

  CC      drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:95:27: net/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:97:27: net/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In function `orinoco_change_mtu':

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:443: error: `IEEE80211_DATA_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:443: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:443: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:446: error: `IEEE80211_HLEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In function `__orinoco_ev_txexc':

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:646: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In function `orinoco_rx_monitor':

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:789: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_FTYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:790: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:791: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:792: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:798: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:802: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_CTL' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:803: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_STYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:804: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_PSPOLL' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:805: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_RTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:806: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_CFEND' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:807: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_CFENDACK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:810: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_CTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:811: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_ACK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:822: error: `IEEE80211_DATA_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In function `__orinoco_ev_rx':

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:927: error: `IEEE80211_DATA_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:979: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:988: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In function `orinoco_init':

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:2287: error: `IEEE80211_FRAME_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

--

  LD      net/ipv4/built-in.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.6

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootsplash=gentoomatrix-silver all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!
```

Une idée du problème ?

----------

## Greatguy

est-ce que tu n'aurais pas le support de ieee80211 dans le kernel ??

```

Networking -->

< >Generic ieee 802.11 Networking Stack

```

je te conseille de ne pas l'intégrer au noyau (mais de faire un emerge de ieee80211) !! sinon je ne connais pas du tout genkernel j'ai l'habitude de compiler mmon kernel à la main !!

----------

## Monrake

 *Greatguy wrote:*   

> est-ce que tu n'aurais pas le support de ieee80211 dans le kernel ??
> 
> ```
> 
> Networking -->
> ...

 

Non, je ne l'ai pas dans le kernel. Je comprends vraiment pas pkoi il veut pas compiler car Genkernel avec makemenuconfig fonctionne comme une compile à la main.

----------

## Greatguy

Le driver qui pose problème dans ton cas c'est celui ci

```

Device Driver -->

    Network Devices -->

        Wireless LAN (Non-Hamradio)

            < > Hermes Chipset 802.11b Support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

```

mais au fait ton chip pour la connection wifi c quoi exactement un ipw2200 ou ipw2100?

si ça ne marche toujours pas je te dirais exactement ce dont tu as besoin et pas besoin dans ton noyau !

----------

## Monrake

Mon cheap, c'est le ipw2200 qu'il a besoin. Je ferais le test demain matin et je te reviendrais avec.

----------

## Longfield

J'ai eu exactement le même problème avec un chip ipw2100 et wpa_supplicant ! Exactement le même problème de ioctl !

tu dois changer le "driver" que tu utilises avec wpa_supplicant car l'API a changé avec le kernel 2.6.14 et la nouvelle version de wpa_supplicant !

```

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw" 

```

doit être changé par 

```

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" 

```

Au passage, je ne pense pas que tu aies besoin du driver madwifi avec ton chip ipw2200, tu peux donc commenter la ligne :

```

# Users of madwifi add this:

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dmadwifi"
```

----------

## Monrake

 *Greatguy wrote:*   

> Le driver qui pose problème dans ton cas c'est celui ci
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Driver -->
> ...

 

Bon, mon kernel a bien voulu compiler, me reste qu'à redammarer et à reemerger les modules et voir ce que ça donne.

----------

## Monrake

Bon, il y a du progrès, il me fait untime out à présent, c'est du à quoi ? 

```
localhost monrake # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                          [ !! ]

```

----------

## Greatguy

ça veut surement dire qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter à un point d'accès qui correspond à la conf que tu as dans /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

vérifie bien que ton ssid ne contient pas de majuscule que tu aurais oublié parce que c'est sensible à la casse !

sinon essai de taper :

```
#wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
```

et regarde si il ne te sort pas de messages d'erreur !

----------

## Monrake

Hummm, j'ai vérifié ma config et je n'ai pas de majuscule ou autre. Voilà ce que me donne la commande que tu m'as donnée 

```
localhost monrake # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -ddInitializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     6c 69 6e 6b 73 79 73                              linksys

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x1e

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='linksys'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:8e:be:b1

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 256 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 256 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

```

Je n'ai pas tout garder car cela se repete jusqu'au moment du time out. On dirait qu'il me trouve pas mon access point pour une raison inconnue...

----------

## Greatguy

essai avec ceci dans ton wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

        ssid="linksys"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        psk="maclesecrete"

}

```

c'est celui que j'ai chez moi et j'utilise un chip ipw2200 avec un routeur linksys donc normalement ça devrait marcher !

----------

## Monrake

Cela ne marche toujours, il me fait encore un time out. Je vois vraiment pas ou est le problème car sous Windows, il trouve et se connecte à mon routeur en moins de 15 secondes :S

Est ce qu'il y aurait d'autres choses à paramettrer comme le channel ou l'ip de mon routeur ?

----------

## Greatguy

normalement tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin de paramétrer le channel et l'ip !!

avec les réglages modifiés dans ton wpa_supplicant.conf est-ce que la sortie de la commande :

```
#wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

```

te donne autre chose ?

----------

## Monrake

Voilà ce que ça me donne : 

```
localhost monrake # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

Line: 4 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     6c 69 6e 6b 73 79 73                              linksys

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='linksys'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:8e:be:b1

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 257 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 257 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 257 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 256 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Signal 2 received - terminating

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

```

Ce que je trouve étrange, c'est qu'il en trouve un : 

```
can results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE
```

On dirait qui trouve le routeur mais qu'il le voit pas comme un AP, c'est très étrange.

----------

## Greatguy

d'après ce que je comprends on dirait bien qu'il trouve bien un routeur mais que celui ci n'est pas configuré pour utiliser WPA ?

tu as quoi comme routeur? et sous windows tu te connectes bien avec WPA ?

----------

## Monrake

J'ai le Linksys WRT54GSV4. Sous Windows, je me connecte en utilisant le WAP via l'utilitaire de Windows Xp Pro. 

Dans Wireless Security, j'ai choisi comme option : 

Security Mode : WPA Personnal

WPA Algoruthms : TKIP

Maclésecrete

Group Key Renewal : 3600 seconds

----------

## Greatguy

00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f c bien l'adresse MAC de ton routeur ?

Moi j'ai Clef partagée WPA (ou WPA Pre-shared Key) à la place de WPA Personnal mais ça doit être pareil !

sinon essai de te connecter sans WPA pour voir si le problème vient de là !

----------

## Monrake

 *Greatguy wrote:*   

> 00:14:bf:7b:a1:4f c bien l'adresse MAC de ton routeur ?
> 
> 

 

Oui, c'est bien la MAC address de mon routeur. 

 *Greatguy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi j'ai Clef partagée WPA (ou WPA Pre-shared Key) à la place de WPA Personnal mais ça doit être pareil !
> 
> sinon essai de te connecter sans WPA pour voir si le problème vient de là !

 

Je n'ai pas de mode WPA Pre-Shared Key. J'ai comme autre option : 

-WPA Entreprise

-WPA2 Personal

-WPA2 Entreprise

Je vais essayé sans le moindre encodage voir si cela marche.

----------

## Monrake

Meme en desactivant toutes sécurité sur le routeur, il n'est toujours pas capable de le voir comme un AP. Je dois avouer que là je comprends pas trop car il recupere meme pas le SSID du routeur alors que je le broadcast... je seche grave...  :Sad: 

----------

## Greatguy

je commence aussi à sécher !!

essaie de lancer :

```
#iwlist eth1 scanning
```

pour voir ce qu'il retourne !

----------

## Monrake

Là, ça me trou le cul : 

```
localhost monrake # iwlist eth1 scanning

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:BF:7B:A1:4F

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=68/100  Signal level=-59 dBm

                    Extra:wpa_ie=dd180050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f2020000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 104ms ago

```

Il le trouve sans problème alors qu'avec WPA, y trouve quedale... Fak normalement, si il voit ça, je devrais être capable de me connecter ?

----------

## Greatguy

en fait tu devrais plutot essayer ceci en root:

```
#wpa_cli

  >scan_results

```

et voir ce qu'il te sort parce que je crois que iwconfig ne sert à rien quand on utilise wpa_supplicant !

----------

## Monrake

Je l'utilise comment car quand je fais la commade, j'ai cela qui s'affiche : 

```
localhost monrake # wpa_cli

wpa_cli v0.3.9

Copyright (c) 2004-2005, Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi> and contributors

This program is free software. You can distribute it and/or modify it

under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2.

Alternatively, this software may be distributed under the terms of the

BSD license. See README and COPYING for more details.

Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying

```

Ou encore : 

```
localhost monrake # wpa_cli eth1

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory
```

----------

## Greatguy

si t'étais en root ça aurait du marcher !

sinon essaie de faire :

```

#/etc/init.de/net.eth1 stop

#wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

et de refaire la commande ou alors si ça marche toujours pas efface /var/run/wpa_supplicant retape la commande avec wpa_supplicant et reessaie!Last edited by Greatguy on Tue Nov 29, 2005 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nykos

j'utilise la dernière version de wpa_supplicant de portage mais ca marchais avant

j'ai un WRT54G

mon wpa_suppicant.conf :

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# OpenSSL Engine support

#opensc_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so

pkcs11_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so

#pkcs11_module_path=/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so

network={

        ssid="nykos"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="mapassphrase"

        priority=2

}
```

pour lancer wpa_supplicant :

```
wpa_supplicant -B -iwlan0 -Dndiswrapper -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

dhcpcd wlan0
```

-B = background 

mon interface est wlan0 a cause de ndiswrapper  :Smile: 

rajoute -dd pour le debug

enfin sache qu'avec un utilitaire qui s'appelle   wpa_passphrase   tu peux éviter de mettre ta passphrase en clair

il te génère une chaine hexa et au lieu de mettre   psk="mapassphrase"   tu met psk=3232AEBC34

----------

## Monrake

Il y a du progrès avec la solution de nykos. J'ai modifier le fichier de conf avec les infos suivantes : 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# OpenSSL Engine support

#opensc_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so

#pkcs11_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so

#pkcs11_module_path=/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so

network={

        ssid="linksys"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="macle"

        priority=2

}

```

J'ai du mettre 

```
pkcs11_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so
```

 en commantaire, sinon, il me sort une erreur. 

Ensuite, je lance wpa et voilà ce qu'il me dit : 

```
localhost monrake # wpa_supplicant -B -ieth1 -Dndiswrapper -c /etc/wpa_supplican

t.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrappe

r'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 12 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     6c 69 6e 6b 73 79 73                              linksys

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='linksys'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:8e:be:b1

Failed to enable WPA in the driver.

Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
```

Il arrive enfin à trouver le satané routeur mais là, il est pas capable d'activer le WAP dans le driver. Une idée de pourquoi ?

----------

## Greatguy

c'est parce que pour les drivers ipw2200 que tu as emergé il faut utiliser -Dwext et pas -Dndiswrapper

----------

## Monrake

Effictivement, voilà le résultat que j'ai à présent : 

```
localhost monrake # wpa_supplicant -B -ieth1 -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 12 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     6c 69 6e 6b 73 79 73                              linksys

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='linksys'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:8e:be:b1

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Daemonize..

```

J'ai donc essayé de monter ma connextion reseau et voilà le resulstat : 

```
localhost monrake # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *     timed out    
```

Je comprends pas pourquoi sa me fait encore un time out alors que sa devrait marcher.

----------

## Greatguy

retire le -B pour voir ce qui se passe exactement !

----------

## Monrake

Ce fut une joie de courte durée, on est de retour au point de départ : 

```
localhost monrake # wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 12 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     6c 69 6e 6b 73 79 73                              linksys

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='linksys'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:8e:be:b1

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 169 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:0d:88:36:75:d1 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 169 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:0d:88:36:75:d1 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 169 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:0d:88:36:75:d1 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Signal 2 received - terminating

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

```

Sa commence à me desesperer  :Sad: 

----------

## Greatguy

au fait tu utilises quoi comme version de wpa_supplicant, ipw2200 et ieee80211 ???

----------

## Monrake

 *Greatguy wrote:*   

> au fait tu utilises quoi comme version de wpa_supplicant, ipw2200 et ieee80211 ???

 

Celle presente sur portage non masqué. Il faudrait que je prenne les version x86 si il y en a ?

```
localhost monrake # emerge -av wpa_supplicant ipw2200 ieee80211

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.3.9-r1  -gsm +readline +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8-r1  -debug -radiotap 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6  -debug 0 kB

```

----------

## Greatguy

ouais tu devrais essayer les versions ~x86, chez moi j'ai wpa_supplicant-0.4.7, ipw2200-1.0.8-r1 (il te faut le firware 2.4 avec cette version), ieee80211-1.1.6 et j'utilise un routeur Linksys WRT54G alors y'a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas !!!

----------

## Monrake

 *Greatguy wrote:*   

> ouais tu devrais essayer les versions ~x86, chez moi j'ai wpa_supplicant-0.4.7, ipw2200-1.0.8-r1 (il te faut le firware 2.4 avec cette version), ieee80211-1.1.6 et j'utilise un routeur Linksys WRT54G alors y'a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas !!!

 

J'ai un kernel 2.6 et pas 2.4...

----------

## Greatguy

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai un kernel 2.6 et pas 2.4...

 

quand je parle du firmware 2.4 je parle pas du kernel mais des firmware pour ton chip réseau qui doivent se trouver dans /lib/firware .

----------

## Monrake

Apres mise à jour de WPA, j'ai enfin ma connexion sans fils qui marche, c'est magique  :Very Happy:  Un merci Greatguy pour ton aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Greatguy

Content d'avoir pu t'aider je sais à quel point c'est frustrant d'avoir un portable mais pas de WIFI !!!

----------

